# General > Biodiversity >  Comedy Animal Pics

## orkneycadian

Well done Caithness on getting onto the world stage in here!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-54118899

*Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards 2020 finalists revealed*

----------


## pat

Those are great pics and love the seal one

----------

